# Great Falls National Park, VA



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2011)

I went to Great Falls this past weekend and brought the camera along.  I've been there many times and it's a great spot for herping, hiking, rock climbing, mountain biking, kayaking, etc.  This place is a real gem and is worth checking out if you're in the DC area.

Matt


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2011)

More:


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2011)

More:


----------



## Shrike (Sep 27, 2011)

And last but not least:


----------



## Travis K (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks like you had fun, nice pics too BTW.


----------



## Formerphobe (Oct 11, 2011)

Just be sure to avoid the water...


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 13, 2011)

garter, water, widow, (and fungi are ok i suppose) make for a good outting.  cool post


----------



## Shrike (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!

And Formerphobe, you're not kidding about that water!  Every year, some joker thinks it will be cool to go rock hopping to the middle of the river.  In short, they drown.


----------



## loxoscelesfear (Oct 18, 2011)

Shrike said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Every year, some joker thinks it will be cool to go rock hopping to the middle of the river.  In short, they drown.


just natural selection @ work


----------

